# get that low....joosey gets bags



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

well its about time i made a post about this
went with the mason tech level 3 mgmt and thier fitting kit...which btw was a







decision
for bags im running bags over my coils with the universal air fronts and firestone rears from [email protected] who was awesome to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....wish i had gotten everything through him
on with the pics 

























and what i have...









































and here is my 200$ fitting kit from mason tech







that according to them is sent to me based upon my set up...i am running 1 compressor so should have plugs/caps for the unused side of the tank....no dump mufflers....no elbows for dakota digital senders among some small other things 








and what do you guys think of this? use or get a new one?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*

dave steppin it up this year


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_dave steppin it up this year









haha if i can get it on and running








so apparently you need a seperate pressure switch to go along with the dakota digital management....the only thing the dd does is tell you the tank pressure is low but doenst send a signal to relay to turn on compressor


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*

Welcome to air..
get a new one...you don't want to run the risk of a failure


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (diive4sho)*

interesting


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*

Sweet man







I've always liked your car. I'm excited to see a bagged PG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*

Nice....
Kevin is definitely the man for your one stop air ride needs.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Nice....
Kevin is definitely the man for your one stop air ride needs.

yep he def was great to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so is anyone running the dakota digital mgmt? i dont think i have seen any in these forums yet


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
yep he def was great to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so is anyone running the dakota digital mgmt? i dont think i have seen any in these forums yet

I think mark (kracked-gti) had it, and said it was complete **** so he got rid of it and got the ridetechpro stuff


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (Larry Appleton)*

haha perfect














well im gonna have to make it work for now since i cant return it


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_haha perfect














well im gonna have to make it work for now since i cant return it

















why cant you return it?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (Larry Appleton)*

so many people getting bags.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*

that sucks about the random missing fittings...i had everything come with my kit
but the dump mufflers i have are from where i work...along with alota new fittings i changed to due to i dont like the brass ones


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE! I would say use that fitting, just bend that part back to normal with some needle nose pliers.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
yep he def was great to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so is anyone running the dakota digital mgmt? i dont think i have seen any in these forums yet

I am, havent tested it for a long time yet, but so far it`s pretty damn sweet.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
I am, havent tested it for a long time yet, but so far it`s pretty damn sweet.

pm atchya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
yep he def was great to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so is anyone running the dakota digital mgmt? i dont think i have seen any in these forums yet

i did i hated it tho i went to airridetech instead...check my thread to see what i had and what i went with its in my sig


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Should be sweet, what coils are you using?
Ive got a spare 165-200PSI pressure switch if ya want it for dirt cheap.


_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 2:53 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

im running konis......im gonna be running a 115 to 150 switch but thanks anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_im running konis......im gonna be running a 115 to 150 switch but thanks anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too, good luck getting them really low. Perhaps you are more skilled than I. 99% sure the front strut is bottomed out at my current ride height.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

i am limited as far as how low i can go by my bumper.....once that touches ground im about as low as i can go.....we will see what happenes though...i am optimistic i will be low enough for that


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_NICE! I would say use that fitting, just bend that part back to normal with some needle nose pliers.

I would replace it. Especially if my ride height depended on it.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

off to a good start...keep us posted


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

well this should take care of that pesky wheel gap problem up front








so many people getting bags, i'm falling behind in the game


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

Met you and saw your car at treffen man,looking forward to seeing it on air


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

wow i guess joosey really is going bags this year. i hope to do mine by the end of summer


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

There goes the surprise factor. 
Played.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Trevis)*

ehh it was gone a while ago


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

gosh now i really need to get them done for h20 and get my pile of bolts out there


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

yey for another bagged PG


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: get that low....joosey gets bags (ForVWLife)*

well waiting on some fiitings and the pressure switch should be here by mid next week..then things get good
roller for now


----------



## Yetta1.8 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_There goes the surprise factor. 
Played.









haha i knew


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Yetta1.8)*

Good luck with the build. Liking the setup you went with. 
I really like the tank too, nice and strectched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Stretched tank ftw.....


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Trevis)*

my tank has mad stance


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

dave you going to be in maine mid july? because ill be there for a week or so


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Your brother stopped in the shop today matt. I didnt know you had a brother. Come hang out.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Trevis)*

haha yea his audis all messed up your in the brunswick shop or portland?...see you guys in july


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow, I am stunned that you paid 200 bucks for that. It's a shame you don't live in me and *dymer*'s area, I have about two cardboard boxes full of crush fittings, multiple elbows, multiple male or female fittings etc.
That is insane how much they charged you for about 35 bucks worth of metal!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think Dave and I have everything worked out and he's been compensated for the missing/broken fittings. This last month has been a hard transition with moving our entire business 125 miles away. I regret that I wasn't able to maintain communication with some of our customers during the move, but logistics weren't working in our favor (but Murphy's Law seemed to be







). I hope all is well, and if you need anything, don't hesitate to call, IM or email. I'm here to help.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yep thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i know how it is trying to deal with a move
rest of my fittings should be delivered today and things should be moving along later this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks to scott for helping me out


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

Dave its gonna look sick!!!!
can't wait to see when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nastybags)*

sooo made a little progress this week


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

that progress would be?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

putting bumper on ground







and finally using my cool lighter


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you gonna keep the oetty front?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you gonna keep the oetty front? 

il be keeping my pzwo bumper


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
il be keeping my pzwo bumper
















damn, don't know why I typed oetty. I didn't really notice the bumper in the pics, and for some reason I remembered your bumper being oetty.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

needs moar low!


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

x2

Lower in the front. You get the binding in the front figured out?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Trevis)*

modded the bottom of the strut mount a little so i could use the plate for the uvair bags


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

full car shots of the bumper on the ground or it didnt happen


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

oh it happened in my driveway


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

that looks good man


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_full car shots of the bumper on the ground or it didnt happen

this will hve to do for now


----------



## xposed (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

jesus christ.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (xposed)*








see wht happens when you move to nh


----------



## xposed (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_







see wht happens when you move to nh 

I hate you...


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

Love those wheels... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (sc_rufctr)*

come on dave you can get lower then that


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

whats keeping the rear from going lower? it dosnt look like its sitting on the fender


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

that front bumper is ugly


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_whats keeping the rear from going lower? it dosnt look like its sitting on the fender

thts bag fully deflated so not sure what im gonna do about that....il worry about that later

_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_that front bumper is ugly

glad you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

the norml i can park under a tractor trailer shot


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

got quite a bit of room to go if you wanna be under that trailer


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*

you having a tough day huh?


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

just stating truths


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*

well glad your here to let me know 
one from today by randy williams... thelumpya2


----------



## xposed (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (xposed)*

any plans to get the front lower?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

yep they just went on friday so once i have some time im gonna see if i can get it down just a little more...... bumper is about touching ground now...so at most another half inch or so
new pg so new pic







front lip is not loving this



















_Modified by ForVWLife at 10:31 PM 6-29-2008_


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

YYYEAaaa! you better be there on wed we got a show to put on







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks awesome man great job!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*















should be


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

thats what im talking about dave! what have you done to let you go lower? removed the front sway? c-notch?


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Looking good dave.. pitty we had to shoot the cliche "top of parking garage" thing.. due to such an impromptu situation.. 
I agree that it'd be nice to get the front just a HAIR lower, but I think dave has all the necessary knowledge parts and tools to accomplish that, just a matter of time now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
it certainly doesn't have much clearance when its set down though


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (thelumpya2)*

sick pic


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

sick dave..glad i got a chance to see it over the weekend...


----------

